# Canton ti25 tweeters



## Shootinnutz (Sep 6, 2018)

I’ve been looking all around the internet trying to find out the specs on these. I ran them off of a soundstream d100. How much power will they take? Any info greatly appreciated.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

I don't know how much power they'll take, but being tweeters even 20 watts will be plenty to push them to ear piercing levels. Being as old as they are, be careful with them until you know that they are still working correctly before you turn up the volume.


----------



## Shootinnutz (Sep 6, 2018)

I bought these in the Pullman set. I can’t find any info on these. I had them at 50 watts


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

Is there a particular reason you need to know their power handling? Or, are you just curious? Tweeters use very little power, and even when a tweeter is rated at 100 watts, it takes FAR less to make them loud enough for enthusiastic listening. At listening levels you're looking at 8-10 watts typically.


----------



## Shootinnutz (Sep 6, 2018)

I’m mostly curious about their frequency range. I can’t find any of my paperwork on them.


----------



## Shadow_419 (Aug 1, 2018)

I had the Canton RS 2.16 back in 97-98. Tweeter was crossed around 3500hz iirc. It was a 2-way component set with 6.5 in treated paper cone woofers. Used to run them on an MTX 4320 with two channels bridged on a jl 12 sealed. Pretty decent in a civic back then for a kid in the military


----------



## Shootinnutz (Sep 6, 2018)

Thanks I’m really thinking about using these again.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

Even having the paperwork won't be that helpful, unless you find a frequency response graph. You can use a mic, some tones/pink noise, and your ears to find the best HPF for them. Just don't send too much power to them, start with a high HPF, like 5khz, and work your way down. Start to use caution as you approach 2khz. Do you happen to know the diameter of the actual radiating surface? 

Will these be used in a 2-way front stage, or a 3-way? What's the next speaker that you intend to use to take over when the tweeter leaves off?


----------



## Shootinnutz (Sep 6, 2018)

The teeters are 2.5”. I was hoping for audio development f6 vipers or the w600


----------



## Shootinnutz (Sep 6, 2018)

If it doesn’t crossover low enough I would have to run a midrange. That’s why I wish I could find any info on these.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

Shootinnutz said:


> The teeters are 2.5”. I was hoping for audio development f6 vipers or the w600


The actual radiating surface is 2.5"? Or the total diameter is 2.5"? Most tweeters have a radiating surface with a diameter closer to 1", 2.5" would be massive. I've never heard of a tweeter that big, so I'm guessing 2.5" is the full outer diameter. Knowing the diameter of just the dome may give an idea of what it's designed for, typically bigger tweeters can play low much more easily than smaller tweeters.


----------



## Shadow_419 (Aug 1, 2018)

gijoe said:


> The actual radiating surface is 2.5"? Or the total diameter is 2.5"? Most tweeters have a radiating surface with a diameter closer to 1", 2.5" would be massive. I've never heard of a tweeter that big, so I'm guessing 2.5" is the full outer diameter. Knowing the diameter of just the dome may give an idea of what it's designed for, typically bigger tweeters can play low much more easily than smaller tweeters.


It's a 1" dome aluminum manganese. The 25 in the name refers to mm 25.4mm = 1". I haven't seen measurements of just the tweeter in ages, but doubt you'd want to cross it below 3khz without a 4th order. I'm actually running one of these with its woofer in a cabinet for a work area speaker.


----------



## Shootinnutz (Sep 6, 2018)

1” on the dome and the 2.5” was the diameter of the magnet. Thanks for the help


----------



## christinarnieves (Jan 29, 2020)

I am thinking to grab that again


----------

